# 2013 Superbowl Mt. Hamilton ride - Sunday, Feb 3



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The first monster event of the year is here and it is the annual Mount Hamilton Superbowl ride.

The idea is to ride the big climb on Superbowl Sunday morning so we can indulge later with some food and drink.

Meeting time is 8:30 on Sunday, Feb 3.

Meeting Place is Penitencia Creek Park lot on Berryessa Road.
berryessa road and adams san jose - Google Maps

Ride is up Mt. Hamilton and back down, Distance is 50 miles and elevation is 5000 feet. Riding is from 9am to 1pm. The game starts at 3:30.

Advanced option: Race up for KOM

Beginner option: turn around whenever you want and head down. Or park at Grant Ranch and start from there so you experience the summit.

Tandem, recumbent, electric, mountain bikes allowed: yes.


Required: Bring three of your favorite beers to share. Bring food for a a potluck after the ride.

Required: Bring a designated driver if you are drinking.

Option: Bring a huge TV so we can hang out and watch the game there.

Wildcard: Rain or 49ers making it in does NOT cancel.

video: Mtbr Mt. Hamilton Ride - YouTube

Who's in?


----------



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

I'll probably come. Are we allowed to park in that parking lot, or just meeting there?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We're allowed to park there and hang out too!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There was some ice on the road today, and sand. But it wasn't too bad.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I wouldn't miss it


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd like to, but some bright bulb at NCVA scheduled a volleyball tourney for super bowl Sunday.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll try to rally the guys from Monterey Bay Racing Team.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

last call!!!!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll most likely make it.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

See you all tomorrow.. well, maybe not. I'm going to get there early and do the Calaveras-Mines Rd-Notlimah Tm loop - hoping some beer remains when I get back to Berryessa!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

francois said:


> last call!!!!


I'll likely make the ride, but will be a few hours behind the group. Will probably see a lot of the group coming back down the hill as I am riding up.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

What a perfect day for a ride!

My slowest time ever up Mt. Hamilton, but still had a great time.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, good weather for a ride. My first time up to the top of Mt. Hamilton in about 30 years and my first time riding back down the west side. Other two times up were with the Mt. Hamilton Challenge ride and we went over the top and down the east side.

I saw a lot of folks coming down the the road as I started up. Left home about noon and hit the base of the climb about 1PM and made it to the top about 3:30PM. Was starting to cool off on the descent, so that first 7-8 miles was pretty chilly. Made it back home just after sunset.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

So which one of you maniacs decided to go up via Quimby? Glad everyone had a good time and made it back home safe & sound. Was it cold and windy at the top? It was less than warm, here in the valley. Although, it was a nice, clear and sunny day.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

We cleared the clouds at the end of the second climb and emerged into beautiful sunshine. It was stunning at the top - warmer, sunnier and less windy than the valley.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

My Garmin said 78.8 F at the Observatory. I'm guessing that was a bit off, but it was still pretty warm.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

So awesome to see you guys!!!

Here's some photos and videos.

Superbowl Ride - Mt. Hamilton - a set on Flickr


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Took 2 first timers and had a great time. Maybe we should do a World Series climb too.


----------

